# Which diary app?



## LCB (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm taking on a new diet, based on as close to zero carbs as I can get; objectives being both weight and tablet removal...
I'm aware of the risks, hence take my Blood Sugar levels pretty much hourly.  Doing well so far, dropping an average 12+ mmol to around 6.8. I've lost weight and 1 Gliclazide.

So far, I've been using a hand written diary, but want an iPhone app.  The diabetes ones are less than user friendly, wanting loads of info to give you loads of info whereas all I want is a note that at 10:30 I had a coffee with cream and tested my blood : 6.8 etc.  All in one day view, split by half hour increments.

It seems every diary with timed entries is moe based on future appointments, not a record of what just happened.

Any suggestions please?

Lewis


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2017)

I use mySugr there is free or subscription version.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi. I use the free version of  Glucose Wiz from the iPad App Store . Their is plenty of room for notes and you don't have to fill all the details in. You do get some adds but atm they are not too intrusive, I've not tried the paid for version. 
The other thing you could do is get a suitable diary perhaps a page a day one.


----------

